# Optygen vs.



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Can anyone tell the the difference between Optygen and Sports legs. I use No legs and it seems to work awesome. But I've heard that Optygen works better with recovery. Has anyone used these products? Thanks


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

I take them both. I have no science to back me up. I have done no testing to confirm their value. However I like them.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Optygen works for me. After a little period of using them (say within a month), I noticed better aerobic as well as anaerobic endurance and much quicker recovery times in between my track intervals. I'm a sprinter, but hey, they still do help. Sure, it's definitely due to me getting fitter and faster, but, I'm sure that the improvement in recovery times and such that I said is due to the pills I have been popping.

I have never recovered so quickly in between sets of ins and outs or 200m intervals and some of my buddies are also considering trying them out too. So, since it works, and I'm doing good, I'm stickin with Optygen.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

bauerb said:


> I have no science to back me up.


Unfortunately nearly all the science they site on their website appears in obscure journals (or as only abstracts from meetings), mostly in Russia and China. Seems like there might be something to it, but given that it's somebody trying to sell something I remain skeptical.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Unfortunately nearly all the science they site on their website appears in obscure journals (or as only abstracts from meetings), mostly in Russia and China. Seems like there might be something to it, but given that it's somebody trying to sell something I remain skeptical.


Levi Leipheimer and Alberto Contador use it. And Tommy D too!! 

At least for me, it works. Others mine not have a similar effect. Oh well.


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

i think my willingness to try endurance supplements comes from my many years of weighlifting and taking a variety of over the counter supps. in weightlifting they worked for me. I therefore extrapolate on that experience and consider that ensurance supps might also work for me.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

I guess I will give them a try. Thanks


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Dank said:


> I guess I will give them a try. Thanks


Don't forget the loading phase, it's important. (Optygen)

Give it about 2 weeks or so (1 week of loading and one more of normal intake) before you pass judgement. Some people take a month, some shorter so ymmv.

Good luck.


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

That is if you are using the origional Optygen, with the new and improved Optygen HP there is no loading phase, but it does seem to take about a week to feel the effects. Good luck and enjoy. If you have the time and interest check out www.supplementwatch.com for more info on good stuff and not so good out there.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm not sure what loading is, please explain...thanks


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Dank said:


> I'm not sure what loading is, please explain...thanks


It's explained on the bottle if you buy it. 6 caps a day, for the first 6 days after a meal in the morning.

Then after that, 3 capsules after a morning meal everyday.



g-Bike said:


> That is if you are using the origional Optygen, with the new and improved Optygen HP there is no loading phase, but it does seem to take about a week to feel the effects. Good luck and enjoy. If you have the time and interest check out www.supplementwatch.com for more info on good stuff and not so good out there.


I don't know if the extra bucks for the new HP one is worth it. Personally, I think the difference might be just subtle. 

But, if you're moving from Optygen to Optygen HP, then I guess there would not be an issue, although it would probably be harder to tell the difference (but also the only way to do so). I actually tried out the new one and I only felt slightly better but it is very likely due to my increase in fitness etc from my practices and all.

So, I definitely would stick to the old one coz it's cheaper.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks, I ordered them today.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

One more question. Will I have to take these pills everyday or everyday that I ride?


----------



## lblanch40 (Jul 20, 2011)

From what I understand, if you are referring to the Optygen HP, it is every day.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

lblanch40 said:


> From what I understand, if you are referring to the Optygen HP, it is every day.



Weird that this thread got dug up today.....

I was re-reading it yesterday regarding Beta-alanine. And then here it is today...........


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm just starting it too. Do you guys use SportsLegs as well for race day? I'm just wondering how the two would interact with each other.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I read a study in one of the big bike mags that said tests showed that Sport Legs did absolutely nothing. Save your money. 
Look into Vitargo.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Optygen makes my face hot. SportLegs doesn't seem to do anything.

Smart / hard training seems to make me go faster.

Coffee helps.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Sports Legs is an electrolyte tablet. Mostly calcium and magnesium. So it is good to take for hot days when you sweat a lot. It is not something you take everyday.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

How does optygen work?


----------



## farmers tan (Jul 30, 2013)

*Here is a link that may help.*



Local Hero said:


> How does optygen work?



It is important to be critical of what you pay up for... more importantly, what you put into your body. I have tried sport legs, with no results. The concept is that the pills are telling your body that your muscles are already producing lactic acid, so the muscles don't produce as much lactic acid. The lactate in the pills also provide an energy boost. This is seriously flawed. 
The lactate is transported to the liver or other tissues where it is converted into pyruvate. In the liver, it can be converted into glucose by gluconeogenesis. Taking in extra lactate will only provide your liver and tissues with more to metabolize, but *your muscles will still produce lactic acid in anaerobic conditions*, regardless of how much lactate there is in your bloodstream. The pain is still there! You will get more "energy" out of a banana.

Optygen on the other hand, touts imaginary articles and miracle stories. Read here for a scientific review of Optygen.
Optygen and Endurance: Critical Review of Evidence

If you want the same results as Optygen claims, take Beta-Alanine pure supplement @ 4-5 grams/day. This has been proven in scientific studies to improve "performance". And its CHEAP!


----------

